# Gelege im Teich - Was könnte das sein??



## Wild (13. Juni 2013)

Hallo alle miteinander,

gestern habe ich in meinem Teich unter einem Seerosenblatt diesen "Kokon" gefunden. Ein Stachel ragt am Blattrand bis über die Wasseroberfläche. Bis jetzt habe ich noch nicht heraus bekommen was für ein Tier das sein könnte.
Wer kann helfen??
Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gelege im Teich - Was könnte das sein??*

Hi Norbert,

Glüchwunsch, wie es aussieht hat da ein großer Kolbenwasserkäfer bei dir im Teich seine Eier angelegt

MfG Frank


----------



## Wild (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gelege im Teich - Was könnte das sein??*

Hallo Frank,
vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort! Es sieht ganz so aus wie du sagst. Da bin ich sehr gespannt auf die weitere Entwicklung 
Gruß Norbert


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gelege im Teich - Was könnte das sein??*



Wild schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> Da bin ich sehr gespannt auf die weitere Entwicklung
> Gruß Norbert



Hi Norbert,

na hoffentlich lassen die Goldfische auch welche übrig - die Larven sehen wohl denen vom __ Gelbrandkäfer was ähnlich

MfG Frank


----------



## Wild (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gelege im Teich - Was könnte das sein??*

Meine Goldfische haben sich sehr reduziert. Im Moment gibt es nur noch einen großen und drei kleine Goldfische. Allerdings haben ein paar Gründlinge Einzug gehalten und die __ Moderlieschen haben sich gut vermehrt (etwa 100).
Ich muss mal mein Profil wieder auf Vordermann bringen.....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelege im Teich - Was könnte das sein??*

Hi,

wollte mal nachfragen wie sich die Kolbenwasserkäfer entwickeln

MfG Frank


----------



## Kuni99 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelege im Teich - Was könnte das sein??*

Hallo,

hurra, bei mir ist er auch!

   

Die Larven sind auch zahlreich vorhanden, von ganz klein bis fingerdick. Nur den __ Käfer habe ich bisher nicht gesehen.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelege im Teich - Was könnte das sein??*

Hi Kai,

wenn er noch da wäre, wäre er wohl kaum zu übersehen. Ist schließlich der größte heimische Wasserkäfer (deutlich größer als ein Gelbrand)

MfG Frank


----------

